# Wolfpup Interview on Ralph



## Sriracha (Dec 19, 2020)

Kudos to @Jester69 for finding it. I made a thread so it doesn't get buried.

Recently Kenny Jones and friends dogpiled Wolfpup (a furry retard who orbits Ralph's IRL streams).






To summarise:

Ralph confided in Wolfpup that he acknowledges he has anger issues and that he is ruining his life.
Wolfpup confirms that Ralph has been personally heavy handed towards Gator, however doesn't elaborate.
The group go over the polyamory situation between Pantsu, Faith and Ralph. Wolfpup rationalises Ralph's actions.
Wolfpup confirms that Ralph lost interest in Faith after she got pregnant and then wanted to fuck Pantsu.
Wolfpup says that Ralph DID NOT smoke meth, it was dabs.
Wolfpup disavows all degeneracy and he is NOT a furry, guys.
Edit: The guys in the call were Kenny Jones, Plate Gang and some Kiwis.


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 19, 2020)

That ended weird.
Person: "Fuck you, bro. Fuck you man."
Wolfpup: "Fuck me?"
Person: "Nono Fuck you-"
End of clip.

Did they realize they were being recorded at that point or something?


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 19, 2020)

Archive (just in case the Gunt or Gator flags it)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 19, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> That ended weird.
> Person: "Fuck you, bro. Fuck you man."
> Wolfpup: "Fuck me?"
> Person: "Nono Fuck you-"
> ...


I'm not sure. There is a massive part of the conversation missing between Wolfpup and Kenny that they keep inferring to, so it could possibly be the person who started recording jumped in around when they started dogpiling.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like wolf is trying to become head janny in charge. I wonder if Gator will defend his position or if he will use this opportunity it to slip away with minimal kickback from Ralph?


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 19, 2020)

@Sriracha I thought one of the American dudes was Dispatch until he said he had 3 kids. I don't think Dispatch has any kids.
I've also seen it speculated that the voice changer guy was either Bryan Dunn riding the Esoteric PPPism wave, or Wolfpup doing double duty so he could safely expose how he really felt about things


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Dec 19, 2020)

If this is really wolfpup, why the voice changer?


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Dec 19, 2020)

If it is him, we need Ralph to scream betrayal on Twitter or the KS.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 19, 2020)

It's frustrating to hear excuse after excuse after excuse while saying "I'm not trying to excuse him" Yes, yes you are, that's the only thing you are doing. There's no redemption coming and deep down you know it. There isn't anything good that will come out of this, in fact the opposite is probably true. 
Ralph will freak out and go after you as soon as he hears about the recording, he might "calm down" when you explain you were defending him but once he actually listens to it and hears the things you say, he _will _absolutely come after you Wolfpup, no question about it. 
Accept that you see things this way because you have a vested interest in riding his coattails since you think he can help you with your z-celeb "career".


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

Anyone who is nice to Kenny is a lolcow tbh. 

Edit: For the record, fuck Ralph and his crew, he's nastier, stupider, and uglier than DSP. He should kill himself. (In Minecraft)


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 19, 2020)

Gilbert Grape said:


> If this is really wolfpup, why the voice changer?


Wolfpup isn't the one with the voice changer...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

Other than Wolfpup and Kenny Jones, who are the other two fags on call?

EDIT: Kenny said 'Mustard'?


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 19, 2020)

Insanely Retarded said:


> It's frustrating to hear excuse after excuse after excuse while saying "I'm not trying to excuse him" Yes, yes you are, that's the only thing you are doing. There's no redemption coming and deep down you know it. There isn't anything good that will come out of this, in fact the opposite is probably true.
> Ralph will freak out and go after you as soon as he hears about the recording, he might "calm down" when you explain you were defending him but once he actually listens to it and hears the things you say, he _will _absolutely come after you Wolfpup, no question about it.
> Accept that you see things this way because you have a vested interest in riding his coattails since you think he can help you with your z-celeb "career".


I get the impression this wolfpup guy is jumping ship. He's trying to come off as a guy who wasn't aware of what was going on with Ralph and didn't know about any of it, when actually he was probably completely aware and disregarded it because he wants to be e-famous. 

I think wolfpup deserves to have Ralph come after him, he threw Ralph under the bus while trying to have zero responsibility and now we know that he's willing to talk as much shit about Ralph personally to other lolcows like Kenny Jones while pretending to defend him. If those fucking retards in the call stopped moral fagging and just asked questions, it would have been a much better conversation but instead they had to interject about how they are such good boys.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 19, 2020)

Insanely Retarded said:


> It's frustrating to hear excuse after excuse after excuse while saying "I'm not trying to excuse him" Yes, yes you are, that's the only thing you are doing. There's no redemption coming and deep down you know it. There isn't anything good that will come out of this, in fact the opposite is probably true.
> Ralph will freak out and go after you as soon as he hears about the recording, he might "calm down" when you explain you were defending him but once he actually listens to it and hears the things you say, he _will _absolutely come after you Wolfpup, no question about it.
> Accept that you see things this way because you have a vested interest in riding his coattails since you think he can help you with your z-celeb "career".


I'm just curious to what Wolfpup would draw the line at.  What the fuck does Ralph have to do to prove he's complete garbage and does not give two shits about changing his behavior.  The guy ABANDONED his unborn son because he wanted to have a threesome with some horse faced broad that wants everyone to call her "he/him".  Does Ralph have to kill someone or touch a kid for that furfag to finally go, "oh, okay, I guess he really isn't worth my time".

A dazzling insight into how people that give Ralph lemons think.  It'll be glorious when we see next Killstream when Ralph makes a passive aggressive comment about a snake in wolves clothing or some shit.  Probably already had to smack Gator around to make himself feel better.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 19, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Other than Wolfpup and Kenny Jones, who are the other two fags on call?
> 
> EDIT: Kenny said 'Mustard'?


Mustard and voice changer guy are "Plate Gang" most of the rest are Kiwis.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 19, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Mustard and voice changer guy are "Plate Gang" most of the rest are Kiwis.


Thanks Kenny I appreciate it I'll edit the OP.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

Fuck you Kenny, you stalked that girl with the same surgery as me. You suck.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 19, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> I get the impression this wolfpup guy is jumping ship. He's trying to come off as a guy who wasn't aware of what was going on with Ralph and didn't know about any of it, when actually he was probably completely aware and disregarded it because he wants to be e-famous.
> 
> I think wolfpup deserves to have Ralph come after him, he threw Ralph under the bus while trying to have zero responsibility and now we know that he's willing to talk as much shit about Ralph personally to other lolcows like Kenny Jones while pretending to defend him. If those fucking retards in the call stopped moral fagging and just asked questions, it would have been a much better conversation but instead they had to interject about how they are such good boys.


While I think you are probably right it's worth noting that almost every guntguard especially dax and nick feign ignorance as standard practice.


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 19, 2020)

Ajajaj, so plate gang and Kenny Jones on the move? Strap the fuck in boys this is about to get gayer then phantoms dildo collection. Im waiting for the fake evidence to start dropping on /pol/ and cow.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 19, 2020)

Lady Pigroach said:


> Fuck you Kenny, you stalked that girl with the same surgery as me. You suck.


Says the Kiwi who helps accumulate and researches information on the activities of others private and personal lives. 

At least I stopped at one person, and whatever info I did get I didn't share with others.
You can't say the same.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Says the Kiwi who helps accumulate and researches information on the activities of others private and personal lives.
> 
> At least I stopped at one person, and whatever info I did get I didn't share with others.
> You can't say the same.


Give me your colon, Kenny. Then we'll talk.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 19, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Mustard and voice changer guy are "Plate Gang" most of the rest are Kiwis.


Not surprised that voice changer guy is a plate gangbanged individual, such a tryhard move to change your own voice out of cowardice.

Oh fuck, this thread is turning into a shitshow between Lady Pigroach an Kenny, fast, someone comment something juicy about JMK.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Not surprised that voice changer guy is a plate gangbanged individual, such a tryhard move to change your own voice out of cowardice.
> 
> Oh fuck, this thread is turning into a shitshow between Lady Pigroach an Kenny, fast, someone comment something juicy about JMK.


He can shit with his actual asshole, as opposed to what Margaret and I have to do, so I guess he wins. Huzzah, you suckbag.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 19, 2020)

This guy sounds like Bryann Dunn the way he keeps saying sociopath/psychopath.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 19, 2020)

Guntlestiltskin won't turn around nor redeem himself. It reminds me of the very first Pillstream where Dame Pesos trolled the fuck out of him with that Gator soundboard. He decided to get sober and things were improving on the show. He said that he quick cold turkey, but we all know a chronic alcoholic ain't gonna be able to quit cold turkey, but it felt like he cut down, but soon didn't fall off the wagon, but highjacked it and crashed it straight into a liquor store.

He's had MANY chances to redeem himself and failed EVERY time.

Not to mention that you're already seeing a massive decline of the Killstream over the last 6 months since Gunty has burned about just every bridge he could and now, the number of bridges left is getting quite low.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Not surprised that voice changer guy is a plate gangbanged individual, such a tryhard move to change your own voice out of cowardice.
> 
> Oh fuck, this thread is turning into a shitshow between Lady Pigroach an Kenny, fast, someone comment something juicy about JMK.


He can shit with his actual asshole, as opposed to what Margaret and I have to do, so I guess he wins. Huzzah, asshole.


Cucktry Roads said:


> Guntlestiltskin won't turn around nor redeem himself. It reminds me of the very first Pillstream where Dame Pesos trolled the fuck out of him with that Gator soundboard. He decided to get sober and things were improving on the show. He said that he quick cold turkey, but we all know a chronic alcoholic ain't gonna be able to quit cold turkey, but it felt like he cut down, but soon didn't fall off the wagon, but highjacked it and crashed it straight into a liquor store.
> 
> He's had MANY chances to redeem himself and failed EVERY time.
> 
> Not to mention that you're already seeing a massive decline of the Killstream over the last 6 months since Gunty has burned about just every bridge he could and now, the number of bridges left is getting quite low.


That was my first and best Ralph experience TBH.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 19, 2020)

I assume Wolfpup is the crackhead looking guy in the Wolf hat at the Tampa thing?  He sure looks like a romantic Christian to me.  Is he catholic?


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 19, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> This guy sounds like Bryann Dunn the way he keeps saying sociopath/psychopath.


Nah, it was a plate guy. 
This is funny though


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 19, 2020)

Wolfpup seems to be defending the idea that Ralph isn't some Machiavellian, pre-planning, pre-meditated psychophath and that's why he's not so bad and could be redeemed. There are mitigating factors and Ralph is more or less making decisions on the fly (threesome grooming pressure on baby mama, strangling, releasing the sex tape to own the ex, etc.) according to his assessment. Now to me that almost makes it worse, it would mean by Wolfpup's logic that Ralph just naturally makes the most predatory, evil, misguided and destructive decisions.


----------



## Lady Pigroach (Dec 19, 2020)

Ralph is a pervert opportunist who deserves an early death lol


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

Iamthatis said:


> I assume Wolfpup is the crackhead looking guy in the Wolf hat at the Tampa thing?  He sure looks like a romantic Christian to me.  Is he catholic?


That's him, yes.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 19, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Wolfpup seems to be defending the idea that Ralph isn't some Machiavellian, pre-planning, pre-meditated psychophath and that's why he's not so bad and could be redeemed. There are mitigating factors and Ralph is more or less making decisions on the fly (threesome grooming pressure on baby mama, strangling, releasing the sex tape to own the ex, etc.) according to his assessment. Now to me that almost makes it worse, it would mean by Wolfpup's logic that Ralph just naturally makes the most predatory, evil, misguided and destructive decisions.


The idea that he was doing these things reactively out of anger is insane. 

Who signs a lease on an angry whim?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 19, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> The idea that he was doing these things reactively out of anger is insane.
> 
> Who signs a lease on an angry whim?


I believe that is something a fucking moron would do, so it all adds up.

Also Kenny, I think she likes you.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 19, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> Nah, it was a plate guy.
> This is funny though
> 
> View attachment 1799361


The fact that @Bryan Dunn / @Ghostface Killer / @Hello Gordon goes out of his way to comment on a nobody with a voice changer just makes the case of Voice Changer Man being Bryan Dunn stronger for me.

While we know that Ralph has anti-social tendencies, the last thing I want is for Bryan Dunn to endorse any statement I make knowing how he likes to take liberties with the truth.

He is only attacking Ralph because it is popular to do so and he thinks it makes him look good, never mind that those few who know him hate him because he has a record of presenting fabrications as the truth and much much more.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 19, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Ajajaj, so plate gang and Kenny Jones on the move? Strap the fuck in boys this is about to get gayer then phantoms dildo collection. Im waiting for the fake evidence to start dropping on /pol/ and cow.


I'M EXCITED ARE YOU EXCITED?!


----------



## LemmeSee (Dec 20, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> Nah, it was a plate guy.
> This is funny though
> 
> View attachment 1799361


Very glad to see this. I have a long standing schizophrenic hope that Bryan leads the plate gang though a network of sock puppets and outline blackmail.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Okay, after watching that whole thing and all of excusing of Ralph's actions, one thing in particular stuck out to me that Wolfpup said:

"There's more morally reprehensible things out there than sewing your oats and then moving on". Okay, so Ralph didn't kill somebody, just ruined two people's lives for his depravity. Get fucked.

That and "mitigating factors" like what the fuck does that even really mean? Good grief. I understand you want to see the good in people but change only happens if they're willing to change themselves. Ralph's alcoholism/drug use/suicide threats/perversions/legal/financial woes all lend credence to the fact he has a deathwish, plain and simple.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 20, 2020)

That faggot that kept saying sociopath over and over is really fucking annoying. I was counting and lost fucking count, what a homosexual.


----------



## CuteTrapsDmMe (Dec 20, 2020)

Wolfpup is one of those people that only wants to see the good in people. But only the good, because he doesn't have the balls or charisma to get away with pointing out any flaw or failing in a person.
He is doomed to forever be a yes man to whatever z celeb will take him, all the while spouting his "morals" to everyone, while his lack of personality and actual conviction are cloaked underneath.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

CuteTrapsDmMe said:


> Wolfpup is one of those people that only wants to see the good in people. But only the good, because he doesn't have the balls or charisma to get away with pointing out any flaw or failing in a person.
> He is doomed to forever be a yes man to whatever z celeb will take him, all the while spouting his "morals" to everyone, while his lack of personality and actual conviction are cloaked underneath.


It's not like his 15 minutes aren't almost up anyway. That and christfagging is gay.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2020)

Cucktry Roads said:


> , but it felt like he cut down, but soon didn't fall off the wagon, but highjacked it and crashed it straight into a liquor store.


see people just believe ralph at his word when he says he cut back drinking, he didnt, hes still killing himself with liquor just off stream, i mean listen to how doped up he got over the short period, he kept doing all the drugs and drink he wanted just paused for the show. this was confirmed by both him appearing drunk on a weekend guest spot and his irl streams and faith and ethan himself in dms confirming his drinking is out of control off stream. 

if you think "well hes fucked but who cares the shows better with him sober" for one it really really isnt he just needs to get belligerent drunk instead of drooling from xannies or downers, second its like warski if you give him a pass with something like that hell press it with the new rule you gave him until it effects the show in the long run like it is now. 



CuteTrapsDmMe said:


> Wolfpup is one of those people that only wants to see the good in people. But only the good, because he doesn't have the balls or charisma to get away with pointing out any flaw or failing in a person.
> He is doomed to forever be a yes man to whatever z celeb will take him, all the while spouting his "morals" to everyone, while his lack of personality and actual conviction are cloaked underneath.


isnt he a furry chomo?



TriggerMeElmo said:


> "There's more morally reprehensible things out there than sewing your oats and then moving on". Okay, so Ralph didn't kill somebody, just ruined two people's lives for his depravity. Get fucked.


his audience really is a bunch of incels who dont know how things work and get all their info from angry "males" like ethan telling them their greedy instinctual base impulses are moral and the feminazis are trying to take away whats theirs. he really doesnt see how having one kid below the rate of replacement anyway, with both ralph and her fucked genes, their substance abuse, and shit life choices have already ruined the kids life. 



TriggerMeElmo said:


> That and "mitigating factors" like what the fuck does that even really mean? Good grief. I understand you want to see the good in people but change only happens if they're willing to change themselves. Ralph's alcoholism/drug use/suicide threats/perversions/legal/financial woes all lend credence to the fact he has a deathwish, plain and simple.


see this level of denial doesnt even make sense to me because ralph doesnt hand out favors to people he just takes and people go to bat for him for no reason, unless wolfpup is so fucking pathetic even being allowed on a stream desperate for content with less than 400 bots and less than 200 real people is something he was just never allowed to do and something hed fight others for and ignore literal crimes and attempted child rape.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 20, 2020)

Why is Kenny fucking Jones involved in this? Wasn’t he loosely involved in those DM leaks? Why does everything with Ethan Ralph(gunted alcoholic from West Memphis, Arkansas) seem so manufactured, convenient, and gay anymore?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> see this level of denial doesnt even make sense to me because ralph doesnt hand out favors to people he just takes and people go to bat for him for no reason, unless wolfpup is so fucking pathetic even being allowed on a stream desperate for content with less than 400 bots and less than 200 real people is something he was just never allowed to do and something hed fight others for and ignore literal crimes and attempted child rape.


He said he's willfully ignorant because he doesn't want to "scrub the farms" so IDC whatever happens to him. 

Cloutchase somewhere else and drop the Jesus shtick, nobody cares, it just makes you look like a hypocrite, Wolfpup. You had your chance, time's up, you won't be remembered in a few days.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 20, 2020)

Anyone else feel like a faggot typing "wolfpup"?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> He said he's willfully ignorant because he doesn't want to "scrub the farms" so IDC whatever happens to him.
> 
> Cloutchase somewhere else and drop the Jesus shtick, nobody cares, it just makes you look like a hypocrite, Wolfpup. You had your chance, time's up, you won't be remembered in a few days.


his only true path for redemption for molesting children and being a massive fur loving faggot online is to pants ralph


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

@Kenny🐍Jones if you're still here, can you make a Vocaroo saying "I'm the Booty Warrior"? It's my Christmas wish.


----------



## Barbarus (Dec 20, 2020)

Cthonia said:


> Why would anyone believe a furry degenerate like wolfpup? Let alone a furry degenerate who was up until recently on very good terms with ralph, even as much as meeting him irl and enjoying hanging with him?
> 
> Feels like bullshit, smells like bullshit, its probably bullshit.


Posted this in the other thread but its probably better off here. 

Kenny Jones and 'plate gang'... sounds like either kayfabe, some more sketchy shit like the dm releases or some gay op trash. Do not believe lolcows and do not believe furries.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Cthonia said:


> Posted this in the other thread but its probably better off here.
> 
> Kenny Jones and 'plate gang'... sounds like either kayfabe, some more sketchy shit like the dm releases or some gay op trash. Do not believe lolcows and do not believe furries.


Just to cast doubt, Kenny doesn't know how to kayfabe. But I mean it's certainly within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Guntkvd (Dec 20, 2020)

Can't wait when all the gunt guard betray Ralph just to safe themselves, sons of kojima style.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 20, 2020)

Cthonia said:


> Posted this in the other thread but its probably better off here.
> 
> Kenny Jones and 'plate gang'... sounds like either kayfabe, some more sketchy shit like the dm releases or some gay op trash. Do not believe lolcows and do not believe furries.


NO! We must believe everything! I’m not sure you’ve heard, but Ethan Ralph is a bad guy. He’s going BACK TO PRISON. You know, he might even get the death penalty! Just don’t notice anything, okay? It’s all real, and you’ll upset people if you question ‘The Narrative ™‘.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 20, 2020)

itsoktobewhite said:


> NO! We must believe everything! I’m not sure you’ve heard, but Ethan Ralph is a bad guy. He’s going BACK TO PRISON. You know, he might even get the death penalty! Just don’t notice anything, okay? It’s all real, and you’ll upset people if you question ‘The Narrative ™‘.


The good people of Guntsville are roasting that pork on the electric chair for Christmas. A majestic banquet in the city square will be set on Christmas Eve, no Guntonian will be hungry this year!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> The good people of Guntsville are roasting that pork on the electric chair for Christmas. A majestic banquet in the city square will be set on Christmas Eve, no Guntonian will be hungry this year!


>not getting a turkey from Popeye's Chicken and having a Charlie Brown Christmas tree
SMH


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 20, 2020)

itsoktobewhite said:


> Why is Kenny fucking Jones involved in this? Wasn’t he loosely involved in those DM leaks? Why does everything with Ethan Ralph(gunted alcoholic from West Memphis, Arkansas) seem so manufactured, convenient, and gay anymore?


Kenny Jones had zero involvement in the DM leaks. He was a former associate of Elric (the leaker), and later a target of his, and when people started talking about him again he noticed and made an account here. I guess his interest has been peaked and now he wants to 'do his part' to help take Ethan down, because he has autism (self-admitted) and dislikes Ethan. If things seem manufactured, well, that's your perspective. I just see people going after Ralph.

I for one welcome Kenny's input. While I have little faith in his ability to get results, at the end of the day dedicated autism is what makes this place an entertaining forum, and does often manage to produce little gems like this interview. I would just caution Kenny not to spaz out and ruin his life again.



Cthonia said:


> Posted this in the other thread but its probably better off here.
> 
> Kenny Jones and 'plate gang'... sounds like either kayfabe, some more sketchy shit like the dm releases or some gay op trash. Do not believe lolcows and do not believe furries.


It could be an op... or it could be internet people being gay and retarded. The latter is usually the correct answer. Kenny is too autistic to do kayfabe and Plate is too incompetent to successfully run any op. Wolf-fag however is gay and stupid enough to betray Ethan for more e-clout.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Kenny Jones had zero involvement in the DM leaks. He was a former associate of Elric (the leaker), and later a target of his, and when people started talking about him again he noticed and made an account here. I guess his interest has been peaked and now he wants to 'do his part' to help take Ethan down, because he has autism (self-admitted) and dislikes Ethan. If things seem manufactured, well, that's your perspective. I just see people going after Ralph.
> 
> I for one welcome Kenny's input. While I have little faith in his ability to get results, at the end of the day dedicated autism is what makes this place an entertaining forum, and does often manage to produce little gems like this interview. I would just caution Kenny not to spaz out and ruin his life again.
> 
> ...


In due fairness, Kenny also seemed to have little presence in that interview anyway.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 20, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> see this level of denial doesnt even make sense to me because ralph doesnt hand out favors to people he just takes and people go to bat for him for no reason, unless wolfpup is so fucking pathetic even being allowed on a stream desperate for content with less than 400 bots and less than 200 real people is something he was just never allowed to do and something hed fight others for and ignore literal crimes and attempted child rape.


So I think I get what you are saying here. Ralph wouldn't let wolfpup do an interview like this and if he did it on his own ralph would be blowing up his phone saying "QUIT TALKIN TO THEM AYLAWGS" and wolfpup would do it cause he's a bitch specifically ralph's bitch.

The comment about the farms also kinda hits an interesting note. Most guntguard when asked about this place will say they don't go here and it's all lies from jealous incels. Wolfpup however knows where the info is accepts that it is real but jsut doesn't look cause he clearly doesn't want to get a bad option on ralph.

This to me would suggest that he has actually "scrubbed the farms", does it quite often and is just hiding that fact from his lord and master or because it would make it harder to deny knowing about some of the things he denied.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 20, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> So I think I get what you are saying here. Ralph wouldn't let wolfpup do an interview like this and if he did it on his own ralph would be blowing up his phone saying "QUIT TALKIN TO THEM AYLAWGS" and wolfpup would do it cause he's a bitch specifically ralph's bitch.


I don't think it was an interview as such, Kenny just managed to get him into a VC. Wolfpup didn't know it was being recorded.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 20, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> So I think I get what you are saying here. Ralph wouldn't let wolfpup do an interview like this and if he did it on his own ralph would be blowing up his phone saying "QUIT TALKIN TO THEM AYLAWGS" and wolfpup would do it cause he's a bitch specifically ralph's bitch.
> 
> The comment about the farms also kinda hits an interesting note. Most guntguard when asked about this place will say they don't go here and it's all lies from jealous incels. Wolfpup however knows where the info is accepts that it is real but jsut doesn't look cause he clearly doesn't want to get a bad option on ralph.
> 
> This to me would suggest that he has actually "scrubbed the farms", does it quite often and is just hiding that fact from his lord and master or because it would make it harder to deny knowing about some of the things he denied.


All the eceleb orbiters check the farms compulsively, it's not just Ralph. It's like CNN for them, they may not believe us (or they will pretend not to believe) but we are the news cycle and they have to be up to date on the drama so that they can react to it. 

Another analogy is the high level North Korean officials who are allowed access to the Internet. Maybe some of them get redpilled and defect but they mostly need to keep up date on what the West is up to.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 20, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> That and christfagging is gay.


I'm not a religious person but it does make me a bit mad when people are so transparently disingenuous while invoking Christ to win an argument.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 20, 2020)

Does this mean there is more conversation missing? @Jester69 what did they mean by this?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> So I think I get what you are saying here. Ralph wouldn't let wolfpup do an interview like this and if he did it on his own ralph would be blowing up his phone saying "QUIT TALKIN TO THEM AYLAWGS" and wolfpup would do it cause he's a bitch specifically ralph's bitch.
> 
> The comment about the farms also kinda hits an interesting note. Most guntguard when asked about this place will say they don't go here and it's all lies from jealous incels. Wolfpup however knows where the info is accepts that it is real but jsut doesn't look cause he clearly doesn't want to get a bad option on ralph.
> 
> This to me would suggest that he has actually "scrubbed the farms", does it quite often and is just hiding that fact from his lord and master or because it would make it harder to deny knowing about some of the things he denied.


oh that makes more sense, ethan ralph sending wolfpup as a pr agent ala vee, see i was just confused why people go so hard to bat for ralph, anyone else doing this would be thrown out of even the alt right groups and incel hangouts, but people go to bat for him and take pr hits as if he did anything for them when he doesnt. zoe quinn at least sucked your dick poorly, shitty devs with backing from the media pay them off or give them exclusives, ethan ralph just exists as a massive obvious self admitted pos and then theres just people saying "no no no hes not stop saying it its nawt trooooo! ban them from chat". the only thing i could think of is theyre so desperate for clout letting on an abusive manlet with less than 400 viewers who gives absolutely nothing else and in fact takes more away or people like wolfpup who are so desperate to be noticed even ralphs 1-3 hundred little people seems like a big deal and being let on that stream to them is "making it"

yeah him being ralphs pr agent seems more likely though


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 20, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> yeah him being ralphs pr agent seems more likely though


To be honest I think he wasn't aware it was being recorded but he did go in as an Ambassador of sorts for the drunk cowardly fatso.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2020)

itsoktobewhite said:


> NO! We must believe everything! I’m not sure you’ve heard, but Ethan Ralph is a bad guy. He’s going BACK TO PRISON. You know, he might even get the death penalty! Just don’t notice anything, okay? It’s all real, and you’ll upset people if you question ‘The Narrative ™‘.


If you want to bitch about the validity of the leaks or whatever, instead of shitting up every thread and making gay condescending rhetorical questions about a "narrative" being questioned while bringing up shitty points people have made in far better detail in the "megathread", why don't you go make your own thread? Title it "the validity of the leaks MAKE FUN OF ME I HAVE AUTISM" or something.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> I don't think it was an interview as such, Kenny just managed to get him into a VC. Wolfpup didn't know it was being recorded.


Me and wolf know each other from Kaz/Ralph's Discord. 
Me and Wolf were talking about his take on Ralph in my discords general chat and he suggested we move to VC to continue the conversation.
We spoke about 30 minutes and that's when people started joining and the recording started there.
I didn't know it was being recorded, far as I'm aware nothing was faked or planned bbeforehand.



Mr E. Grifter said:


> Does this mean there is more conversation missing? @Jester69 what did they mean by this?
> 
> View attachment 1800088


After the 45 minute recording ended we continued for about another 30 minutes that's when I left the VC but Wolf and others continued for awhile after that point.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> After the 45 minute recording ended we continued for about another 30 minutes that's when I left the VC but Wolf and others continued for awhile after that point.



Do you know where or if there are any recordings of the rest?


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 20, 2020)

@Kenny🐍Jones what was your impression of the conversation? Did any of the moralfagging actually convince Wolfpup that hanging around Ralph was probably not the greatest idea? Can you also elaborate on how Ralph treats Gator?


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Do you know where or if there are any recordings of the rest?


I'll ask, but I'm 95% sure it wasn't recorded.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 20, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> @Kenny🐍Jones what was your impression of the conversation? Did any of the moralfagging actually convince Wolfpup that hanging around Ralph was probably not the greatest idea? Can you also elaborate on how Ralph treats Gator?


I second this. It might be interesting to understand what Gator's treatment is so we understand the nature of the blackmail.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> @Kenny🐍Jones what was your impression of the conversation? Did any of the moralfagging actually convince Wolfpup that hanging around Ralph was probably not the greatest idea? Can you also elaborate on how Ralph treats Gator?


The conversation was interesting, I personally didn't know Ralph's fanbase was so uninformed about his activities. 

I don't think anyone really changed his mind, he has the mindset that if someone was polite to him then that same person can't be as bad as people say.

My take on Gater is he isn't he's on person he's let himself become little more that a proxy for what Ralph wants to say.

I also think you don't hang around Ralph as long has Gater has without Ralph finding something to hold over your head to keep you in line.
But that's just my speculation.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> After the 45 minute recording ended we continued for about another 30 minutes that's when I left the VC but Wolf and others continued for awhile after that point.


Did Wolfpup reveal anything of note pre or post recording that you can recall?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> Thanks Kenny I appreciate it I'll edit the OP.


negro joe was the only funny person from 'plate gang'.
... some say joe is the one who spray painted a certain exceptional individuals car.

>Wolfpup confirms that Ralph has been personally heavy handed towards Gator, however doesn't elaborate.

thus guy unironically said   tries to make the killstream more tame and vanilla now lul.
is that why he's trying to revive the necrotic corpse of /ibs/?


tantric_depressive said:


> @Sriracha I thought one of the American dudes was Dispatch until he said he had 3 kids. I don't think Dispatch has any kids.
> I've also seen it speculated that the voice changer guy was either Bryan Dunn riding the Esoteric PPPism wave, or Wolfpup doing double duty so he could safely expose how he really felt about things


is that what @Bryan Dunn  has been doing? or is it @Ghostface Killer  one is known to use a voice changer and the other has a persona who uses one...



Kenny🐍Jones said:


> I'll ask, but I'm 95% sure it wasn't recorded.


if you're going to hangout with people who record, you might wanna learn how to use obs.




 wolfpup87?
He uses this name Elijah on Pinterest and deviantart.

Hmm, is this wolfpup87?
(https://www.instagram.com/wolfpup87/?hl=en)
(https://archive.md/9ws5n)

Pinterest:
(https://archive.md/U3GJi)

His Twitter archived:
(https://twitter.com/wolfpup872?lang=en)
(https://archive.md/6YaIU)

Deviantart
(https://www.deviantart.com/wolfpup87)
(https://archive.md/t42uf)

Wolfpup87 has an odd post here.
(https://twitter.com/Wolfpup872/status/1245108560427732992)
(https://archive.md/xMDWA)


----------



## tantric_depressive (Dec 20, 2020)

He's deleted the Twitter


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> The conversation was interesting, I personally didn't know Ralph's fanbase was so uninformed about his activities.


Yeah that's the problem with them. They don't come here and just get all their info from Ralph and take him at his word. Some that do know just don't care as well.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

tantric_depressive said:


> He's deleted the Twitter


 i archived it before, it's too late for him.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 20, 2020)

death of chans said:


> i archived it before, it's too late for him.


Nah, insta is the wrong guy. I think the only correct thing is the twitter.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 20, 2020)

death of chans said:


> The dox of wolfpup87
> He uses this name Elijah on Pinterest and deviantart.
> 
> Hmm, is this wolfpup87?
> ...


No no, fucking fail dox. That's not him on Instagram, it doesn't even look like him ffs.

 vs 
The most recent Instagram photo is from only 11 weeks ago and that dude still has the gay half shave head hair cut.
There is also no evidence of that being his Deviantart.
Wolfpup is not going to be an uncommon unique name because of furries, even with the 87.

The only other account known to be his (since he confirmed it in this audio recording) is LSD Wolfpup (annoyingly typed out as L sD Wo lf Pu p) on xbox. And I've previously posted about that before in the general thread that he's not well liked in the Gears 5 scene.


			https://forums.gearsofwar.com/t/thanks-lsd-wolf-pup-thanks-alot-for-letting-your-real-self-shine-through/41419
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZKEVjidj9w


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> No no, fucking fail dox. That's not him on Instagram, it doesn't even look like him ffs.
> View attachment 1800359 vs View attachment 1800361
> The most recent Instagram photo is from only 11 weeks ago and that dude still has the gay half shave head hair cut.
> There is also no evidence of that being his Deviantart.
> ...


duly noted.
@Kenny🐍Jones  when you were on their server did they have a steam account or twitter linked in their profile?


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 20, 2020)

And here's some archives of his account on that gears site:


			https://archive.vn/MVTya
		



			https://archive.vn/5o4Gi


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

death of chans said:


> duly noted.
> @Kenny🐍Jones  when you were on their server did they have a steam account or twitter linked in their profile?


I'm not sure which server you're referring to but regardless of which it is I don't usually look at peoples profiles on Discord to see if they have links contacted to them.

Contrary to popular belief I try not to follow people to other platforms or record those I speak with in VC.


----------



## instythot (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> The fact that @Bryan Dunn / @Ghostface Killer / @Hello Gordon goes out of his way to comment on a nobody with a voice changer just makes the case of Voice Changer Man being Bryan Dunn stronger for me.
> 
> While we know that Ralph has anti-social tendencies, the last thing I want is for Bryan Dunn to endorse any statement I make knowing how he likes to take liberties with the truth.
> 
> He is only attacking Ralph because it is popular to do so and he thinks it makes him look good, never mind that those few who know him hate him because he has a record of presenting fabrications as the truth and much much more.


Most of this I can get behind. However, Bryan declared gamergate jihad on Ralph like 5 years ago, and there's no undo button on gamergate jihad. That's why he attacks him and would continue to do so even without the e-asspats he occasionally gets for it


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Contrary to popular belief I try not to follow people to other platforms or record those I speak with in VC.


No, the popular belief is that you stalk women who need colostomy bags to shit. We just want to know why you and plate gang are getting involved with fucking with Ralph again.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> I'm not sure which server you're referring to but regardless of which it is I don't usually look at peoples profiles on Discord to see if they have links contacted to them.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief I try not to follow people to other platforms or record those I speak with in VC.


this interview seemed like a discord interview, you might want to start since others are recording you lul.



instythot said:


> Most of this I can get behind. However, Bryan declared gamergate jihad on Ralph like 5 years ago, and there's no undo button on gamergate jihad. That's why he attacks him and would continue to do so even without the e-asspats he occasionally gets for it


and the 'psychopath' line classic Dunn-ism.

@L. Duse i agree, the hello Gordon account would be his best sock since the blatant pattern isn't there, at least to a casual observer.


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 20, 2020)

"Ralph can become a good person" - Wolfpup

When his own child coming wasn't even enough to get the gunt to change, nothing will.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 20, 2020)

Its great when some threads on this board turns into shit flinging by a bunch of turbo autists all chasing e-clout.

Some posters here are shitting this board up more than the DSP board used to be fucked up, and that is a fucking accomplishment.


----------



## instythot (Dec 20, 2020)

Ralphamale said:


> "Ralph can become a good person" - Wolfpup
> 
> When his own child coming wasn't even enough to get the gunt to change, nothing will.


Wolfpup needs to learn the difference between theoretical possibility and practical possibility. Fuckin guy probably insists that his work needs fully developed policies covering weird shit that happened once and will never ever happen again


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 20, 2020)

The voice changer guy was not Bryan. You can hear his voice pitch-shifted here, take note of the Australian accent:



			https://streamable.com/q8ccm4
		


I hate the recent tendency to overanalyze the unimportant details or invoke 'kayfabe'


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ol' Slag said:


> Its great when some threads on this board turns into shit flinging by a bunch of turbo autists all chasing e-clout.
> 
> Some posters here are shitting this board up more than the DSP board used to be fucked up, and that is a fucking accomplishment.


i suggest a thread about the thread about the threads.



instythot said:


> Wolfpup needs to learn the difference between theoretical possibility and practical possibility. Fuckin guy probably insists that his work needs fully developed policies covering weird shit that happened once and will never ever happen again


fursuits reduce oxygen flow to the brain, please be patient with the furries.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 20, 2020)

CuteTrapsDmMe said:


> Wolfpup is one of those people that only wants to see the good in people. But only the good, because he doesn't have the balls or charisma to get away with pointing out any flaw or failing in a person.
> He is doomed to forever be a yes man to whatever z celeb will take him, all the while spouting his "morals" to everyone, while his lack of personality and actual conviction are cloaked underneath.


Some people actually believe that believing everybody can be redeemed is a useful fiction.  Same as "the gun is always loaded".   There might be rational consequentialist reasons for accepting such fictions. Also, he DID point out the flaws in Ralph....and Ralph admitted them in person to him.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 20, 2020)

death of chans said:


> this interview seemed like a discord interview, you might want to start since others are recording you lul.
> 
> 
> and the 'psychopath' line classic Dunn-ism.
> ...







Is this where he took the name from?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 20, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> Is this where he took the name from?


lul, i thought it was from the movie saw with Cary Elwes.
that's plausible.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

Sriracha said:


> No, the popular belief is that you stalk women who need colostomy bags to shit. We just want to know why you and plate gang are getting involved with fucking with Ralph again.


Let's not get into the nonsense about me "stalking" it's not relevant to this thread.

I don't know why Plate do what they do I Don't work with them,  I don't like them and try to avoid them as much as possible.
If they join my VC and behave themselves I let them stay same goes for the Kiwis, "Anime Mafia" and Martin shkreli group.

I'm not really looking to get involved I just wanted to watch as things progress with the downfall of the Killstream.

That being said, I answer questions when asked about Ralph or others I've interacted with but I'm not out accumulating information or planning some type of "gayops" to take him down myself.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Let's not get into the nonsense about me "stalking" it's not relevant to this thread.
> 
> I don't know why Plate do what they do I Don't work with them,  I don't like them and try to avoid them as much as possible.
> If they join my VC and behave themselves I let them stay same goes for the Kiwis, "Anime Mafia" and Martin shkreli group.
> ...


Good, I would strongly advise you not to trust Plate or involve yourself in any gay ops. The Margaret saga went badly for you and I know a lot of people hate you for it, but I personally don't think you're a bad guy, just very autistic, and I want to see you stay on a good path.

Of course if you want to talk to people involved in the Ralph stuff that's fine. The conversation with Wolf-fag was decent; if you can get more discussions like that I'd be interested to hear them. Just remember not to get too involved.


----------



## AlexiTheTrucker (Dec 20, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Let's not get into the nonsense about me "stalking" it's not relevant to this thread.
> 
> I don't know why Plate do what they do I Don't work with them,  I don't like them and try to avoid them as much as possible.
> If they join my VC and behave themselves I let them stay same goes for the Kiwis, "Anime Mafia" and Martin shkreli group.
> ...


Question. Wolfpup mentioned that he was interested in meeting Ralph for networking sake. That one day Wolfpup was planning on starting to stream himself and wanted the connections. Do you think him playing nice regarding Ralph is merely self serving or that he genuinely believes that Ralph can change?


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 20, 2020)

If Wolfpup, like Dark Butters and @RealSouthernDingo, think that they can use @theralph to launch their online careers like how Ralph came into prominence due to Metokur, I would say that they are a couple of years too late. 

Especially now when very few people watch his streams.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> If Wolfpup, like Dark Butters and SouthernDingo, think that they can use @theralph to launch their online careers like how Ralph came into prominence due to Metokur, I would say that they are a couple of years too late.
> 
> Especially now when very few people watch his streams.


People are no longer appearing on his show after the most recent arrest. His circle of possible interviews is getting smaller by the day. Anyone attaching themselves to Ethan Ralph is attaching themselves to gunt filled sinking ship.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> If Wolfpup, like Dark Butters and SouthernDingo, think that they can use @theralph to launch their online careers like how Ralph came into prominence due to Metokur, I would say that they are a couple of years too late.
> 
> Especially now when very few people watch his streams.


No one ever claimed that these retards had any common sense to begin with.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 20, 2020)

AlexiTheTrucker said:


> Question. Wolfpup mentioned that he was interested in meeting Ralph for networking sake. That one day Wolfpup was planning on starting to stream himself and wanted the connections. Do you think him playing nice regarding Ralph is merely self serving or that he genuinely believes that Ralph can change?


I mean... he more or less admitted in that conversation that he was using him.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> If Wolfpup, like Dark Butters and SouthernDingo, think that they can use @theralph to launch their online careers like how Ralph came into prominence due to Metokur, I would say that they are a couple of years too late.
> 
> Especially now when very few people watch his streams.


I think that's part of it, I think the other part is that they think Ralph will actually benefit conservatives some how.  There's a weird loyalty they have to him because he wanted to #STAWPTHESTEALGAYDUR and plays Tucker Carlson clips.  So even though Ralph is a giant fucking polyp on any kind of conservatism you would want promoted they _have to _support him.

I just wish they would sit back and ask themselves if Ralph has gotten more votes or less votes for republicans overall, because I think the answer is pretty obvious.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I think that's part of it, I think the other part is that they think Ralph will actually benefit conservatives some how.  There's a weird loyalty they have to him because he wanted to #STAWPTHESTEALGAYDUR and plays Tucker Carlson clips.  So even though Ralph is a giant fucking polyp on any kind of conservatism you would want promoted they _have to _support him.
> 
> I just wish they would sit back and ask themselves if Ralph has gotten more votes or less votes for republicans overall, because I think the answer is pretty obvious.


I think it also goes double if they're paypigs. They're not just time invested but also financially invested but they hold onto the fact that they can't come to terms with this being a lost cause.


----------



## AlexiTheTrucker (Dec 20, 2020)

Sasquatch82 said:


> I mean... he more or less admitted in that conversation that he was using him.


Relevant but not the question. The question is if Kenny got any vibe from him, particularly in the unrecorded section, that Wolfpup genuinely cared about Ralph beyond personal gain.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 20, 2020)

Lady Pigroach said:


> Give me your colon, Kenny. Then we'll talk.


Can this be in random.txt ?


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> If Wolfpup, like Dark Butters and SouthernDingo, think that they can use @theralph to launch their online careers like how Ralph came into prominence due to Metokur, I would say that they are a couple of years too late.
> 
> Especially now when very few people watch his streams.


@RealSouthernDingo, any comment on the interview? I think you are aware of @theralph's many misdeeds unlike Wolfpup though.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 20, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> @RealSouthernDingo, any comment on the interview? I think you are aware of @theralph's many misdeeds unlike Wolfpup though.


Unless it violates the laws of the Koran I don't think Dingo cares too much.


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 20, 2020)

AlexiTheTrucker said:


> Question. Wolfpup mentioned that he was interested in meeting Ralph for networking sake. That one day Wolfpup was planning on starting to stream himself and wanted the connections. Do you think him playing nice regarding Ralph is merely self serving or that he genuinely believes that Ralph can change?


I asked the very question but maybe it was after the recording. 
He said no it wasn't his underlying motivation for his interactions with Ralph. 
I personally believe him, following Ralph to all three destinations during his real life streaming phase and coming out about it on some unheard discord seems Like too much dedication for a livestream that isn't even started yet.

Unless he's Playing some kind of 4D chess and I don't see it.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 21, 2020)

"hello, Gordon" is a reference to Dr. Coomer from "Half Life but the AI is self aware"


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Dec 21, 2020)

Kenny🐍Jones said:


> I asked the very question but maybe it was after the recording.
> He said no it wasn't his underlying motivation for his interactions with Ralph.





Kenny🐍Jones said:


> Unless he's Playing some kind of 4D chess and I don't see it.



I don't think it has to be so well thought out as 'I'm going to build a show and get famous', it might be a more simple desire to get close to an e-celeb and be a capo. 

This in itself is reward enough for some and motivates weak characters to stand by their gunt. 
Getting clout by osmosis and dopamine at the push of a button -  it's the same reason people donate to an internet stranger.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 21, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Unless it violates the laws of the Koran I don't think Dingo cares too much.


Did his choking cause bruising? Cause the Koran says that you can punish a woman, but can not leave a mark.


----------



## ajax (Dec 21, 2020)

Wolfpup is such a faggot for 4 reasons.

1. Naming himself Wolfpup
2. Always wearing a hat that just says "WOLF"
3. Being a scruffy looking caveman bastard
4. Associating with the Gunt and Pantsu


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 21, 2020)

ajax said:


> Wolfpup is such a faggot for 4 reasons.
> 
> 1. Naming himself Wolfpup
> 2. Always wearing a hat that just says "WOLF"
> ...


Scruffy looking _homeless_ bastard. He's not one of my people.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 25, 2020)

ajax said:


> Wolfpup is such a faggot for 4 reasons.
> 
> 1. Naming himself Wolfpup
> 2. Always wearing a hat that just says "WOLF"
> ...


Actually a funny side story.  I've only seen a wolf hat like that in gay leather fetish stores.  A wolf is a chubby chaser that's a top.  I wonder if wolfpup simps for Ethan because he wants to butter his blubber buns?


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 30, 2020)

So checked out Ralph's and Kaz's discord earlier today and stumbled upon what appears to be our boy Wolfpup arguing with the Queen simp master of the discord Satan (she's since changed her name, apparently works at a church albeit)

I'll try to keep this as clean as possible,













Telling the same story twice is not allowed according to Simp Queen









Wolfpup let another dude suck his dick?! We need further confirmation on this, get to it Kenny @Kenny🐍Jones





Holly Jolly Toby is a good simp, shall always defend her honor!





Wolf plays with crystals now? We've got a battle between a schizophrenic and a furry!





Her simps find dead kids funny, no wonder she fits in Ralph's circles so well.





Oh shit now Wolfpup doxxed her!?





More weirdness





Wolfpup was banned for doxxing? No way, she must be making shit up. Wolfy is still in the circles after all.





Huh





Oh shit, she's telling daddy Kaz to come defend her Queen of the simps honor!









Apparently Blu ratted on Wolf? Oh shit this could be big.









Wolf's leaked DM from Blu





Closer look





This adds up to what my logs all say of the day. Blu mentioned he got some info from her ex that she has a ton of if you go by people who simped for her and never specified Wolfpup. She's well known in the community for flirting with guys in exchange for League of Legend skins / money, hell at this rate she deserves her own thread. She's what the fans of Ralph simp for and is the bastard red headed child of the bunch. Often talks about how much she hates niggers while her own sister married a Nigerian prince whom emailed her sister in a money scam.

The one good thing I can give wolfpup is he dumped the bitch the moment he seen her without any filters on and she has hated the guy since. Sure it's pathetic as fuck he simped though I'd say our wolf doggo dodged a bullet by passing this crazy cunt up.







Rare photo of Satan / Wolfpup on a date.





Her sisters wedding marrying her Nigerian prince who was trying to scam stupid white bitches like herself. Bottom right is our Simp Queen.





FUCKING HATE THOSE DAMN NAGGERS STINKIN UP MAH PLACE, Merry Christmas.





Just more gorgeous shots of our simp queen Satan / The Unaherpetologist. It's fucking crazy people are simping for shit this ugly.

I hope you all enjoy this post, a little deep dive into some on goings into the Ralph / Kaz Discord. We should make a thread for all of these characters sooner or later and this is worth archiving if at the very least to make the bitch ashamed of herself. Her family all believe she loves her brother in law while she's sitting there writing long ass discord rants on how blacks need to be sent back. At this rate we need daily discord updates.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't even know what to say. I get like 5-6 Nigerian scam emails a day to my main email and I have to ask myself who the hell still falls for this shit, and it's dumb bitches like this.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 30, 2020)

God wolfpup is such an idiot. Yeah regulated bounty system is the same as hundreds of years of our ancestors specifically trying to genocide wolves cause they kept eating us. Jesus this guy is dense.


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 30, 2020)

Satan AKA The Unaherpetologist grandfather refused to go to war like a faggot.
​


----------



## Kenny🐍Jones (Dec 31, 2020)

I


Ralphamale said:


> So checked out Ralph's and Kaz's discord earlier today and stumbled upon what appears to be our boy Wolfpup arguing with the Queen simp master of the discord Satan (she's since changed her name, apparently works at a church albeit)
> 
> I'll try to keep this as clean as possible,
> View attachment 1818970
> ...


I somewhat remember Worf saying in vc he let some guy give him a BJ. 

But he only said that once with I was their and I just figured it was just a joke of some kind.

The women "Satan" is kinda that Discords girl of choice to white knight for. Wolf a Satan had a thing going on behind the scenes for a week or so and Wolf wanted to move the relationship to the real world and things kinda to fall a part. 

The drama between those two made a small silver war within the Discord for a little while.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 3, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> Actually a funny side story.  I've only seen a wolf hat like that in gay leather fetish stores.  A wolf is a chubby chaser that's a top.  I wonder if wolfpup simps for Ethan because he wants to butter his blubber buns?


I never knew this til just reading it now, I don't know if this is more or less disgusting than my previous assumptions about the dude being a furfag adultbaby diaper deviant


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 3, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> I hope you all enjoy this post, a little deep dive into some on goings into the Ralph / Kaz Discord. We should make a thread for all of these characters sooner or later and this is worth archiving if at the very least to make the bitch ashamed of herself. Her family all believe she loves her brother in law while she's sitting there writing long ass discord rants on how blacks need to be sent back. At this rate we need daily discord updates.


If you are willing to put in the time with some other people I would absolutely fucking love this. I've been saying this for a while, but I think that the people orbiting Ralph would be an absolute fucking gold mine now that he has his own thread. 

This dumb orangutan unironically looks more like a monkey than her charcoal-would-leave-a-white-mark nigger brother in law. It astounds me how far men will go to bat for an ugly bitch on the internet.


----------



## instythot (Jan 3, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> Just to clarify, can you edit your post to indicate which handle belongs to Satan and which handle belongs to Wolfpup?
> 
> I wonder if Satan knows that @theralph has tried to prey on his female audience. One of his victims claimed that he saw them as "backup plans" in the event he separated from Nora.
> 
> Or maybe Ralph did approach her but she was too old for him and he lost interest.


Making backup plans all over the place through gay discord servers and text messages you totally can't copy/paste and send to someone if you get annoyed with the sender

Unrelated: it is a completely surprising and inexplicable tragedy that the gunt/pakistani union was called off


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 3, 2021)

@L. Duse Damn just seen your post and it's too late to update.

Anyways for the record The Unaherpetologist is Satan, the girl that has many of Ralph's fans simping for her including Wolfpup and Wolfpup's username is Bezelius Arigos, Halibelian Sage.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 3, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> @L. Duse Damn just seen your post and it's too late to update.
> 
> Anyways for the record The Unaherpetologist is Satan, the girl that has many of Ralph's fans simping for her including Wolfpup and Wolfpup's username is Bezelius Arigos, Halibelian Sage.


Thanks. I deleted my post by accident. 

When the original server, named "ADL" was nuked, Kazeeas set up the new server where Ralph's orbiters gather. It was first called the Chillstream server, underwent a few name changes and it is called the Biden Fan Club for now. 

I think Kazeeas arranged for messages to be auto deleted because you can't find any messages before a certain month, say messages exchanged between users when the sextape came out.

When the sextape came out, Satan was guntguarding for Ralph saying that this isn't grooming, Faith is 18 years old and other guntguard talking points. 

I wonder if she wants to be @theralph's Killstream Secretary. You know, that position mentioned in the leaks by Elric of Melnibone and is really just being Ralph's sex slave.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 4, 2021)

instythot said:


> Making backup plans all over the place through gay discord servers and text messages you totally can't copy/paste and send to someone if you get annoyed with the sender
> 
> Unrelated: it is a completely surprising and inexplicable tragedy that the gunt/pakistani union was called off


That whole discord server seem's like a pyramid scheme of backup plans for a whole mini-hierarchy of clout-valuing degenerates with no better prospects or desires to even qualify for the better prospects outside of discord dungeons.
  Take someone like Wolf, in Tampa, partying at places with plenty of available women  (probably very open to meeting potential boytoys), and he's more concerned with bottom tier discord disasterthots and the drama around them, just pathetic. In those short karaoke streams alone, I saw some girls, that while not dime-pieces, were leagues above any dicord dweller, just for the fact that they looked like they knew how to have fun, and would rather socialize irl than virtually. There's so many people of both sexes these days that would love to meet someone rn they like enough to ride out some corona time with, but dudes can't keep their attention offline & focused on the real world and people around them even when they're in what'll be the best atmosphere for meeting someone.


----------



## instythot (Jan 4, 2021)

tantric_depressive said:


> That whole discord server seem's like a pyramid scheme of backup plans for a whole mini-hierarchy of clout-valuing degenerates with no better prospects or desires to wins


Really bizarre how Kaz is involved in that in any way. From my understanding, bisexual furries have no trouble getting ther genitals manipulated by other furries no matter how fat, autistic or retarded they might be


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jan 4, 2021)

instythot said:


> Really bizarre how Kaz is involved in that in any way. From my understanding, bisexual furries have no trouble getting ther genitals manipulated by other furries no matter how fat, autistic or retarded they might be


It could just be the whole culture of the server developed independent of his influence or ambition for it's direction, and he can't just flush it cuz Ralph needs his backup plans for romance & drug-connects


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 4, 2021)

tantric_depressive said:


> It could just be the whole culture of the server developed independent of his influence or ambition for it's direction, and he can't just flush it cuz Ralph needs his backup plans for romance & drug-connects


This is where it gets strange. Ralph as Memphis Mauler rarely goes to Kazeea's server.


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 4, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> This is where it gets strange. Ralph as Memphis Mauler rarely goes to Kazeea's server.


Could this tie in to the vetting process? It's been speculated that before getting connected with Ralph, you need to be vetted/screened so it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to have to connect with Kaz/Wolfpup/Gator to get in with Ralph.


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Jan 4, 2021)

Lady Pigroach said:


> Fuck you Kenny, you stalked that girl with the same surgery as me. You suck.


hahaha you shit in a bag!


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 4, 2021)

Didn't Chris chans parents also vet people over the phone so he (supposedly) wouldn't be fucked with as much. lol ralph you're on the level as an autistic tranny


----------

